# Inception



## audio1 (Apr 22, 2021)

So I watched inception last night. Confusing and disjointed. I thought the sound track in film was just "ok". The film edit and mix didn't really allow it go very far, only hinting. But I know it's just a component in the overall film. With that, what a huge disappointment they didn't even allow the theme to take the film credits out. It was building up and then they went some to other end cut that ruined the vibe. It never rose up to the occasion like it does here: 



A missed opportunity by the films producers.


----------



## Tronam (Apr 22, 2021)

One of the most overrated scores (and composer) in the industry, in my subjective opinion of course. I like Time, but it starts to wear out its welcome for me after about 3 minutes or so. Up until that point it's a quite cool "textural" style mood piece that builds on itself very effectively. I think HZ's best work was back in the 90s, on films like Crimson Tide.


----------

